# Shenango Lake: PA Crappies



## Big Daddy

Took the day off work today to catch up on a few things, like fishing!!! Headed over to PA to meet up with Chaunc and hit Shenango Lake. 

I like days off!

We threw jigs and tubes at assorted spots all over the lake, and I promise, I'll clue you in on our most productive area. You can't miss it.

We caught upwards of 50 crappie. I kept 31 which will find their way into some hot grease in the not too distant future, I'm sure.

Thanks Chaunc for the trip. It was a blast, as usual! You're one heck of a great fisherman and the perfect example to young anglers on the "how to's" of fishing. It takes work to figure out a lake and it's patterns, and you got it goin on man!!!

See you again in November, I hope!!!


----------



## Big Daddy




----------



## Big Daddy

Our most productive spot of the day! Don't catch 'em all now!!!


----------



## chaunc

It was either that or the X you marked on the floor of the boat.


----------



## Big E

Very nice fish and great pictures, that Chaunc has got it figured out when it comes to Crappie , on second thought he's got it figured out when it comes to just about any kind of fish


----------



## chaunc

Big E said:


> Very nice fish and great pictures, that Chaunc has got it figured out when it comes to Crappie , on second thought he's got it figured out when it comes to just about any kind of fish


Thanks. Check out the trade a trip thread.


----------



## zachtrouter

Those are some nice slabs gentlemen! What was the biggest of the day? 
Big Daddy that does looks like a sweet spot!


----------



## AEFISHING

Very nice slabs or should I say PIGS!! They look to be over 1lb for sure.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

nice trip fella's.....it takes a huge crappie to make Big Daddys hand look small.


----------



## peple of the perch

WOW!! very nice there fellas.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Great job guys!!! Those are some nice crappies. I have to get back into crappie fishing.


----------



## DaleM

Carl, Chaunc-- even as big as you guys that shows how big those slabs you caught really are. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chaunc

Spoon bite is picking up. This slab hammered a 1/16 oz chartreuse microspoon.


----------



## chaunc

Sunday November 4th. I'm gonna have to C&R from here on in. Gotta leave some for everybody else.


----------



## sowbelly101

Them are some real pigs. BD, That spot almost looks like the same spot we got those walleyes on that charter a few years ago, except I think we used sun glare to mark that spot.

Sowbelly


----------



## Big Daddy

Had fun today... Fish were not in our cards though... Only got 2... Did see two Bald Eagles and a flock of 60 or so Sandhill Cranes flying high... That was COOL!

Chaunc, later this week, I may be back!!!:B


----------



## fishslim

Congrats on some dandy Slabs!! Been so busy i have not got out pictures got the blood boiling now. Great job guys. Chaunc you as usual are a slab slayer


----------



## chaunc

fishslim said:


> Congrats on some dandy Slabs!! Been so busy i have not got out pictures got the blood boiling now. Great job guys. Chaunc you as usual are a slab slayer


Thanks Slim. Any time you want to do some PA slabbin, let me know and i'll see if i can put you on some.
Carl, dont feel bad about the 2 fish. Seems the only boat that got over that was mine. We finished with 23 and my buddy T O won big fish again, for the second straight time. A 1 3/4lb slab, 14"s. He's the first back to back winner in club history. Both times from my boat.  . Hope you're feeling better and you can get back this week. Pictures will be on our website soon. www.keystonecrappie.com


----------



## NewbreedFishing

chaunc,

had a chance to use your microspoon (raided big daddys box )
very nice, i will be ordering and talking them up in the future!!


----------



## chaunc

NewbreedFishing said:


> chaunc,
> 
> had a chance to use your microspoon (raided big daddys box )
> very nice, i will be ordering and talking them up in the future!!


Let them know you are a member of OGF and they'll give you free shipping and a gift pack. I'm glad you enjoyed the spoons. Try the sickle hook jigheads. You'll love them.


----------



## chaunc

Just want to let you know that the crappies are still biting over here. Here's pics from the last few trips.
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0004-2.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0001-6.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0004-3.jpg
And today i got 29. Kept 10 for myself, all over 11's.
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0001-5.jpg


----------

